

Startup Marketing Mistake: Losing People Through the Bottom of Your Funnel - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/12/15/startup-marketing-mistake-losing-people-through-the-bottom-of-your-funnel/

======
wgj
_if your conversion rate is 1%, losing a single customer is like 100 people
never coming to your website. Strike that traffic from your logs._

I'm not sure how well this actually holds up logically. (There are other
parameters to take into account.) But it's a reasonable motivator to analyze
retention in your specific case.

------
derefr
In other words, don't forget to actually _make_ something. I don't think this
will be much of a worry for such a technically-minded community as HN.

